# New to the forum, not to horses



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello! And a very warm Horseforum welcome


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum I help a friend train a horse the was blind what we did was every thing was touch stop I put my arm in to the chest go was a light put and I say walk it work get with him


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

MouseZ said:


> Hello! And a very warm Horseforum welcome


 
Thank you!


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

loveduffy said:


> welcome to the forum I help a friend train a horse the was blind what we did was every thing was touch stop I put my arm in to the chest go was a light put and I say walk it work get with him


Thanks, I am really excited to train her. Things so far are going great!


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy from Texas!


Hello there!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi there and welcome! Is that your horse in your avatar? She's _gorgeous_! You're lucky to have any horse.


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

autumnheart said:


> Hi there and welcome! Is that your horse in your avatar? She's _gorgeous_! You're lucky to have any horse.


Thank you! Yes, that is my horse Dakota. I am very lucky!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

HEllo, from Bellevue ; your neighbor!


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> HEllo, from Bellevue ; your neighbor!


Hahaha thanks neighboor, yes we are VERY close!


----------

